# What is the "drop" on Felt Devox Carbon Road Handlebars



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

We just bought a 2010 Felt Z2 for my wife, and since she like to have a bag up front for "stuff", we were planning to swap it out the Devox Carbon Road Handlebar that comes with the bike for an alloy one, since the Topeak bag she likes clamps to the handlebar -- either side of the stem. Specifically, we are talking the Topeak TourGuide Handlebar Bag http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/TourGuideHandlebarBag

Digging a little further on the Felt website under Parts, specifically at http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Parts/Road-and-Tri-Parts/Devox-Carbon-Road-Handlebar.aspx revealed no information regarding the drop, but DID indicate that there are two different versions of this handlebar:


Regular (185g)
Clip-on compatible (205g)
I am going to make a SWAG that the one that comes on the 2010 Z2 is the "Clip-on compatible" one, since the listed weight of 205g matches the tech spec listed on the website the Z2 handlebar:

Handlebar: Felt DEVOX UHC-Nano Ultra Hybrid Composite Carbon Fiber Monocoque Bar w/ 3K finish & Ergonomic Drop, Ø31.8mm, 51cm=400mm, 54cm=420mm, 56cm-61cm=440mm, *205 grams* (_emphasis added_).

We need to change the bar anyway, since when fitting her to the bike, the bike shop determined that the 440mm is just too wide for her (the 56cm frame otherwise fits her very well).

So in the final analysis, I guess I have three questions:


Is the factory installed Devox handlebar on the 2010 Z2 the reinforced, Clip-on compatible, handlebar?
If YES, would this reinforcement be satisfactory for mounting a small Topeak handlebar bag, where the mounting clamp attaches on either side of the stem?
If NO, what is the measurement of the "drop" on these handlebars, so that we can try to duplicate them without spending a lot of time trying to guess? The shop sort of measured them, and came up with 5-1/2", which would be 137.5 mm, but I didn't take the measurement myself so I'm not sure how accurate it was. The shop is an hour away, I can't get down there until Saturday, and that is when we are hoping to pick the bike up, ready to ride.
Thanks,
-- Don4


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Don4 said:


> We just bought a 2010 Felt Z2 for my wife, and since she like to have a bag up front for "stuff", we were planning to swap it out the Devox Carbon Road Handlebar that comes with the bike for an alloy one, since the Topeak bag she likes clamps to the handlebar -- either side of the stem. Specifically, we are talking the Topeak TourGuide Handlebar Bag http://www.topeak.com/products/Bags/TourGuideHandlebarBag
> 
> Digging a little further on the Felt website under Parts, specifically at http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/Parts/Road-and-Tri-Parts/Devox-Carbon-Road-Handlebar.aspx revealed no information regarding the drop, but DID indicate that there are two different versions of this handlebar:
> 
> ...


The 2010 Felt Devox TE bar used on the Z2 should be fine with the handlebar bag you describe. Again clamping force only needs to be as great as what you can exert with your own hands. The bar has 149mm of drop from center to center in that size.

The new Devox VS bar will have a variety of drop depth from 140mm to 125mm depending on width. Here is a quick shot of one of the first samples getting weighed:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQGriJwgiek

It is available in a women's friendly 40 and 38cm width option.

Regards,
-SD


----------



## Don4 (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> The 2010 Felt Devox TE bar used on the Z2 should be fine with the handlebar bag you describe. Again clamping force only needs to be as great as what you can exert with your own hands. The bar has 149mm of drop from center to center in that size.
> 
> The new Devox VS bar will have a variety of drop depth from 140mm to 125mm depending on width. It is available in a women's friendly 40 and 38cm width option.
> 
> ...


I though that was probably the case based on our prior conversations regarding seatposts. Appreciate the information!
Regards,
-- D4


----------



## 4bikes (Sep 9, 2011)

*Help with Felt Handlebars*

Sorry to thread hi-jack, but can't start my own thread yet (noob).

I have a 2010 Z4 58cm which I love the handling and feel. I just picked up a used 2009 Z1R 61cm and trying to get things setup the same. I need to replace the Devox Carbon bar with one that has the same reach as the Z4. The Z4 has a Felt 1.3 bar with 440mm width, 140mm drop, 78mm reach, wing horizontal, and ergo drops. I'd prefer a carbon bar for the Z1R with the same reach, width, and drop if it exists (shorter version of the Devox?) or if not an exact copy of the Z4 bar. Do you know how I could purchase either? Maybe there is a 440mm Devox with a shorter reach than what comes on the 61cm you can get me a part number for? Either that or the part number for the Z4 bar?

Maybe SuperDave can help?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

If anyone wants to sell their take off 42cm devox road bars, pm me.


----------



## 4bikes (Sep 9, 2011)

Sorry. Mine are 440mm. 3 more posts till I can start my own thread


----------



## sherlock (Aug 6, 2011)

Some of the 3T models might work: Wiggle | 3T Rotundo Ltd Carbon Road Handlebar Road Handlebars (82.6mm/138mm) or Wiggle | 3T Rotundo Team Carbon Road Handlebar Road Handlebars (82.6mm/139mm)

These ergo Deda's (80mm/143mm) would also be pretty close: CAMPIONE

I'd just take a look at the big brands web-sites though (FSA, Zipp, 3T, etc) and find a bar that's close enough. 140mm drop with 78mm reach is a "slightly" odd shape (less common) but not impossible.


----------



## 4bikes (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for the info. If I don't hear back from a Felt guy with a solid answer, I'll head that route.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

4bikes said:


> Thanks for the info. If I don't hear back from a Felt guy with a solid answer, I'll head that route.


We don't sell many of the OEM parts for aftermarket use - Devox excepted.
I'd go the aftermarket route, 3T is a great choice.
-SD


----------



## 4bikes (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks SD. Any chance if you know whether there are multiple reaches / drops for the 1.3 440cm. There is a used one on ebay that looks like what is on my Felt z10, but they claim a different reach / drop, but I thought they might just be measuring it wrong. The 140/78 I'm looking for comes off the markings on my bars.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow!! A 44cm handlebar on a 56cm frame from a manufacturer!! That sounds so unorthodox!! I had never heard of that before coming from a manufacturer. Have I been out of the loop that long? Usually 58 cm frames and above received them but a 56cm? I thought that it would've came with a 42 cm handlebar from Felt. Are other companies doing this now?


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Anyone need a 3T Ergosum Team 42cm? I'm going back to my Ritchey WCS bar.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

Pm me


----------



## zach.scofield (Apr 11, 2010)

Fireform said:


> Pm me


 done.


----------

